# Weight Watchers



## COUNTRY WISHES (Nov 27, 2004)

Figured I would start a new thread on Weight Watchers since the old one got wiped out in the recent site crash.

Been a Weight Watcher since November of 2005 and have lost a total of 30lbs. This is signifigant because I have never been able to lose this much weight. There is much more to go but it is coming off at a safe pace using a healhy program.

The program includes a lot of water, eliminates most sugar and reduces sodium intake. Lots of fruits and veggies are encouaged. Of course exercise and general activity is encourged. 

The Points Program involves tracking what is consumed each day to a total number of allowable points and there are extra Flex Points allowed each week. Journaling what is eaten each day really helps you to see just how closely you are following the program.

Once a week is meeting and weigh -in. The meetings are great for staying on track and facing the week ahead.

Is anyone else doing WW's? What kind of success have you had?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm not on the WW program, although I'm following a lot of the same principles. I just wanted to pop in and tell you how proud I am of you! You have really been sticking to the program and have lost over 30# in the amount of time I've lost about 6#! (Hmm, maybe I SHOULD sign up, lol). That is just *tremendous*. Good job!!!!


:clap: :dance:


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

CW congrats on a great weight loss! 

I just finished my 4th week on weight watchers.....this morning was my WI and I'm down another 2.5 pounds --- 7.5 pounds total.

I love it. I had ice cream last night! (every night). How many diets let you do that?

DH and I love this diet because you can't sabatoge yourself if you slip one day. It's a day to day accounting and if you mess up -- you just do it right the next day. 

DH lost 4 pounds this week. I finally convinced him that the reason he wasn't losing before was he wasn't eating ENOUGH food! LOL He's happy now! 

We don't do the meetings. The cost and the drive into town doesn't work for me but I go to a weight watchers support network forum on-line which has much of the same inspirational/motivational resources.

I love it.

Jill


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES (Nov 27, 2004)

manygoatsnmore said:


> I'm not on the WW program, although I'm following a lot of the same principles. I just wanted to pop in and tell you how proud I am of you! You have really been sticking to the program and have lost over 30# in the amount of time I've lost about 6#! (Hmm, maybe I SHOULD sign up, lol). That is just *tremendous*. Good job!!!!
> 
> 
> :clap: :dance:


Thanks. The great thing about it is I am enjoying the whole program and can easily fit it into my life. 

You may want to consider joining if you like this kind of program. The leaders can give a lot of pointers and go over your journal with you to see where you might be having a prolem if your weight loss is sluggish. 

I bought a season pass at the end of December which saved me several dollars off each meeting, it is due to expire at the end of April. The cashier at the meeting told me that a new one comes out around that time. I do not know if every region has the same programs but you might want to inquire about it, because it could save you some money if you are leaning towards joining. The first 12 weeks you get the official WW books and other media handouts when you weigh-in which is about the length of the Season Pass.


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES (Nov 27, 2004)

MOJILL said:


> CW congrats on a great weight loss!
> 
> I just finished my 4th week on weight watchers.....this morning was my WI and I'm down another 2.5 pounds --- 7.5 pounds total.
> 
> ...


I am happy to see that you are doing so well. I have DH eating more or less the way I am but I have not been successful in getting him to count his points so he has only lost a few pounds. I am trying to get him to understand that starving himself all day at work is not helping. I do pack him a bag but often he only eats some of his food. 

Maybe now with te nice weather I can get him moving on his days off more and get him on track. 

Keep up your good work.


----------



## redroving (Sep 28, 2005)

My husband and I went back to WW after about 2 1/2 years away and we love the new points program. We have been averaging close to 2 lbs a week. He is close to meeting his goal but I am a long way away, but plugging in there. What we really like is that you can pretty much eat anything you want as long as you make the right choice for the day. We go to a lot of dinner functions so have to make due with what they serve. As long as we watch how much, we can try a small bit of everything.
We have ice cream every night, the new Dryers lite, lower calories but just as rich and creamy as premium.
Both of us have lost over 26 lbs in 12 weeks, I have about 60 lbs to go but this time I am committed to staying with the program as a life change. 
The real challenge is that we go on a cruise the week after next. At least we will be prepared to walk and swim lots to make up for any small indulgences we may try. 

The funniest thing is a friend of ours wanted to try a diet that had a list of foods you can not have. I asked her why she didn't try WW since it doesn't say you "can't", just gives you guidelines and choices. She said she did not want to be controlled?? I guess she still feels controlled even though it would be her choice?? We will stick with WW.


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES (Nov 27, 2004)

It is good you are back on WW Redrover. It is funny about your friend feeling like she would be controlled by WW, but not by something that restricts what she can eat. lol I really like the accountability of it and the flexability. I really desired chocolate cake this weekend, so I had some, no biggie just counted it in with my points and went in from there. No playing games or cheating involved. It really is the most "mature" plan I have yet to see. You and you alone are responsible and accountable for what you do with the Points and basic guidelines that you are given in The Program. If you have a problem you can ask a WW staffer to review your food journal but otherwise it is only you who ever sees it and it makes no sense to lie to yourself, right? 

As for your cruise, I am also going away to an all-inclusive resort next week and plan to stay close to Program. We are sure to eat well, but I will do my best to journal and keep in line with my points. My holiday is only for 4 days so I will use my extra flex points during those days and once I am home just eat the daily points limit. The good thing about a vacation to me is that their is no fridge to snack from after meal time and you can keep yourself active enough to put eating in the back of your mind. If you gain or maintain though it will be okay, just get right back to it the next week and go from there. Have fun on your trip.


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

COUNTRY WISHES said:


> It really is the most "mature" plan I have yet to see.


Good description. Mature and common sense. 

But --- aside from that. I am a little jealous of you all with Cruises and all -inclusive resort weeks............

(have a great time and stay OP)

Jill


----------



## redroving (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks MO and CW, we will have a good time plus still watch what we eat. We will live by the mantra: Eat to Live, not Live to Eat.
I am looking forward to warmer temps and no rain (hopefully). The resort sounds like a great place also.
I have always had a weight problem all my life so this time is for keeps. Being almost 50 I thought it would be difficult but it has been pretty easy. It is also good to have a partner in this with my husband on it also. He doesn't have as much as me but we will be on the same program for life anyway. 
By the way it is Dryers Slow Churned IC that is great.
:walk:


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

redroving said:


> By the way it is Dryers Slow Churned IC that is great.
> :walk:


I'll have to try that. DH and I are hooked on the WW cookies&cream icecream bars.............only 2 points.

Tomorrow morning -- weekly weigh-in! :banana02:


----------



## redroving (Sep 28, 2005)

The slow churned is 3 points for 1/2 cup but it is so rich and creamy. I always save enough points to have a cup at night, worth the sacrifice to have it at the end of the day. I am a chocoholic so this gives me the fix.


----------



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

I'm doing weight watchers with our church group. I started 4 weeks ago and have lost 12 pounds. I can't tell it yet but hopefully soon. The past week or so Ive been really struggling. I just want to eat all the time. I'm bored and stressed. I need a job really bad.


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

SpecialLady -- 12 pounds is great.

Tomorrow I weigh in and hope to have lost at least 1.5 pounds. I'm only down about 8 in 5 weeks. BUT I know this plan is working so I'm not discouraged.

I have been having a couple days like yours though. I went to the store and had to stock up on real LOW POINT snacks because I've just felt the urge to pick pick pick all day. Don't know why. Today it's beautiful out. I am taking a couple days off from running so I need to get outside (away from the kitchen) some other way. I guess I could mow the lawn.................

Stay with it - try not to get discouraged. You've done an awesome job so far. :goodjob: 

Jill


----------



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the encouragement Jill. You can come hang out with me we can go for a 5 mile hike woohooo.


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

okay........now I've got to follow my own encouraging thoughts! 

My weigh in this morning did not produce the results I'd hoped for (albeit didn't really expect).

I had ZERO weight loss. No gain - but no loss.

I have a WW question.

I'm staying right on point - -- 20 per day. Once in a while I'll go over by 1 point (using a MINIMUM of 5 points a week of my flex points).

Is that one or two points over messing me up? Or do I need MORE points?

The most I've ever lost in a week is 2 1/2 and when I look back on my journal I see I was more at 23 and 24 every day.

Any thoughts? 

Jill


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

:dance: WOO HOO! First official WW weigh in today - I lost 2 pounds! YEA! Add that to the 3 I lost before I became 'official' and I've now lost 5 pounds! Only about 55 to go!! :viking: 

Jill, as active as you are - and I'm guessing here because I'm about as new as you can get!! - I'd say you need a couple more points. You've really been working on your running and just did the 1/2 marathon (she rocks!!) so your body may need more food. Just like you told DH!  

Anyway - I'm excited - now I need a pizza!! KIDDING!

Nance


----------



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

Way to go hummingbird!!! Your doing Great. :bouncy: Jill are you sure of your points? You are only allowed 20? Is that your maximum or your minimum you can have? I get 28 max and 22 minimum. When i eat more towards the max I lose more. If you are exercising, maybe you are losing inches instead of pounds, measure yourself and see.


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

Hi

Thanks Nance and Speciallady.

Yes I fall into the 20 points per day bracket (150 or under). I wrote in my post above I use a minimum of 5 flex points --- I meant MAXIMUM. 

(In rethinking this - -this was a bad snacking week. Maybe I missed journaling a few points between reaching and eating) 

I am definately losing some inches...because my size 10 pants are now getting saggy in the butt! LOL I think I said in an earlier thread that once I'm back into my size 8 jeans I wont care what the scale says! LOL

But I think Nance you might be right. I'm hoping to start a regimine of 25 miles per week - I will need the fuel to do that - while losing weight too. Not sure how to do that so I guess the next few weeks I'll be experimenting.

Nance congratulations on your first weigh in. :goodjob: 

Jill


----------



## redroving (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey all, an update on our recent cruise and managing our weight. So far it seems I will have a weight loss but my hubby may have stayed the same (he drank lots more alcohol then me). I tried to be very good and have the more lower calorie meal or vegetarian if it sounded good. I did have alcohol but tried to limit myself to a few a day. We walked everyday in the morning around the ship a 2 mile trip and when we did shore excursions we tried to walk a lot and swim. I did have dessert every night but went for the lemon stuff or yogurt or sherberts.
On the whole I think I managed pretty good and had a wonderful time - I did not obsess about food and looked more at the relaxation (a lot of reading and watching the ocean go by) and good fun with our friends. We did drink a lot of water (now an expense for bottled - wouldn't touch the water they served).
So a word to the wise, it can be done to go have fun and still be on WW. :dance:


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES (Nov 27, 2004)

redroving said:


> Hey all, an update on our recent cruise and managing our weight. So far it seems I will have a weight loss but my hubby may have stayed the same (he drank lots more alcohol then me). I tried to be very good and have the more lower calorie meal or vegetarian if it sounded good. I did have alcohol but tried to limit myself to a few a day. We walked everyday in the morning around the ship a 2 mile trip and when we did shore excursions we tried to walk a lot and swim. I did have dessert every night but went for the lemon stuff or yogurt or sherberts.
> On the whole I think I managed pretty good and had a wonderful time - I did not obsess about food and looked more at the relaxation (a lot of reading and watching the ocean go by) and good fun with our friends. We did drink a lot of water (now an expense for bottled - wouldn't touch the water they served).
> So a word to the wise, it can be done to go have fun and still be on WW. :dance:


Good for you. I also drank a lot of water on my recent vacation. DH and I did have some Asti one night and a single mixed drink each on another. The food I ate was definately richer than what I have been eating. I think I did pretty good, although I did indulge on some good chocolate. It is pretty hard to avoid in that region, with Hershey in their backyard.lol

I missed weigh-in this week since we stayed an extra day, so I won't go again until Friday. My clothes still fit well and my scale looks about the same, but it is hard to judge it against their very accurate digital scale. So I am hoping to have a loss this week, as I am being good and journaling.


----------



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

i am failing miserably. I just can't seem to beat this sugar addiction. I should have lost more than I have. I keep thinking tomorrow will be different. I start the day off well but by mid afternoon the food craving takes a hold of me. I need to find something to keep my mind off of eating in the afternoon.


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

speciallady - find something to distract yourself. I do gardening / yard work. I also keep sf werther's hard candies (5 = 1 pt). I have tea when it gets the better of me with a little sf creamer french vanilla coffee - mate 3 Tbs = 1 pt.. I am trying to figure out how long I have been on this diet. It seems like maybe 8 weeks - I weighed myself here at the house this am (can't afford meetings for both dd and me so dd goes) and I am under 200 for the first time in a very long time (down 22 pounds!).


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

speciallady,

I agree with vtfarma's suggestions.

Try to busy yourself during the worst part of the day for you regarding sugar. Maybe chew some sugarless gum while doing it. (I like the hard candy suggestion too).

VTfarma congrats on the weight loss!

Special lady - - I posted this before but I"ll post it again. 

www.healthdiscovery.net 

It's a big forum with more "rooms" to go into than I can handle. I only go to two main ones. The WW & Exercise and the age group specific one.

It's not an "offiical" WW page but it is a WW support network. I've already made a lot of friends in there. And it's full of good info.

Jill


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

I made the point break!!!! I'm officially on the 24 points per day page now!!! And WITH a pound to spare I might add!!! :dance: I am almost more excited about that than I am the 3# loss this week. Well, maybe - I'm really excited about the 3# as well. 

God is good and Weight Watchers ain't bad either!!  

How is everyone doing? I'm so impressed with all your stories and losses and efforts. You're inspiring!

Nance


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

Nance -- congratulations you are doing great. :dance: 

Once again - - no weight loss for me. BUT..........

.........it's so weird. I'm just as excited as Nancy in my NON weight loss. (Well maybe not AS excited but close!)

It's hard to explain but with this new healthy diet I"m on and my running and seeing a difference (regardless of what the stupid scale says) - I'm just in a GOOD MOOD!!!! All is well. God IS great and I'm happy.

 Jill


----------



## redroving (Sep 28, 2005)

Hang in there Mojill and great job Hummingbird.
We weighed in last night and my hubby lost .2 lbs and I lost 3.6, not bad for cruise dining and drinking. My hubby thought he would have lost more but he came down with a cold right after coming home and has been on self medication (sudafed and Robitussen) so figured it affected his weight. He had made goal so at least he didn't back slide.
Also thanks Mojill for the "healthdiscovery" link. We feel like that person who lost 113lbs. It is a mindset for us now and having no problems with obsessing about food or cravings. Even the walking is getting addictive. When it rains we go to our local mall and walk, the dogs don't appreciate being left out though. They are really happy now that we can walk by our irrigation canal, they get to swim. :dance:


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

redroving said:


> I lost 3.6, not bad for cruise dining and drinking.


okay - that's it. I'm going on a cruise!!! 

That's a great loss! 

Congratulations to you and hubby. 

Isn't it awesome when exercise becomes a part of your life not because you have to but because you want to??

I love it. I just finished completing a 3 month schedule for my running and it's amazing the adrenolin surge I get just from plotting it out. When exercise becomes interwoven in your life; when it becomes a part of who you are not just something you "do" when you feel like it....it takes on a whole new meaning.

 Okay -- time to go book a cruise so I can lose some weight! 

Jill


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

Well -- - I didn't go on a cruise but I did lose 2.5 pounds this week.

I took the advice of Nance and a few others here and INCREASED my points. I used 3 flex points a week (giving myself a minimum of 23) and then whenever earned I used my APs as well.

So that brings my total since starting ww at 10.5 pounds. 

(just 9.5 more to go)

Jill


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

Hi Heather,

Yes I think you are right about using the activity points. I wasn't doing that and I run almost every day. Sometimes a for over an hour. So last week I added the activity points --- ate more every day - - and lost weight.

I am sorry about your struggles with chocolate. My DH is like that. Whenever he goes to the store he buys chocolate. One suggestion is to go to the store as infrequently as you can. Stock up on the good stuff - - and limit your trips to the store. 

If your addiction is chocolate - - - could you make your evening snack a chocolate WW icecream? You wouldn't be depriving yourself of your love of chocolate - -but you would be limiting the calories. Also -- if you set yourself on a schedule of "chocolate ONLY in the evening" -- that might help in the rest of your diet regimin. Set your own RULES while being realistic about your weaknesses. 

(WW has a fudgecycle that is only 1 point and it's BIG! DH and I have one almost every night)

Good luck and God bless and keep posting here - we're all in this together and the support helps. 

Jill


----------



## rainedaze (Sep 7, 2004)

Thank you MoJill for the helpful tips. I am proud to announce, although it hasn't been a week yet, it has been since Friday and I have not slipped up. It is a little easier that I have bought fruit for my children's lunches instead of cookies and etc. I do not have the temptation sitting around. We have planned a menu for the entire week so if either my husband or I are not around the other one know what is supposed to be made for the supper and where the recipe is. I have included a small dessert recipe for each evening. No, it is not chocolate as I am trying to cut way back on that. I had bought an outfit the last fall that I had been hoping to fit into this summer for a family reunion so I have pulled that out for reference. I made my children clean up all of their stuff around my exercise bike and treadmill. And..... yesterday my husband brought in my refrigerator that I have been begging for several years, since we moved, to bring in and hook up instead of the one that came with the house. It has the water and ice on the door. He worked on it until 11:00 last night so that I had it for today. Good progress so far.
Heather


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

I'm looking to buy a WW cookbook - which one is your favorite? I'll be looking on ebay and amazon.com probably.

Thanks!

Nance


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

Nance - - I have two I really like.

"Stir it Up --- Supper Skillet Cookbook"

and

"Ultimate Flex and Core" ---

THese are ones I got at my first meeting so I'm sure they are the newest.

What ever you get though - be sure they have the POINTS per SERVING listing. Many of the older books don't have that. I was on e-bay a couple weeks ago and e-mailed the sellers on two that sure enough did not have the points-per-serving listing. 

One more thing - - these two books I got new at the meeting were $10 and $12. So if you can't get anything much cheaper (including shipping) try to find someone who might go to a meeting and ask them to pick one up for you. My friend K still goes every week. 

Jill


----------



## rainedaze (Sep 7, 2004)

Oxmoor House offers the hardcover WW cookbooks also. They are a little costly though. I have one that I purchase at a meeting called "Take Out Tonight". It have many Mexican, Greek, Chinese, Italian recipes that taste great. We use it quite often. Even my kids eat it.


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

Heather,

I meant to say in my last post -- - congratulations on the changes you've made and the determination to keep it up. And how nice of DH to understand the importance of something like a refrigerator with ice and water at your fingertips. 

My son hasn't been quite as anxious to embrace some of our changes (whole grains, more fruit, less junk) -- but he's slowly coming around (I think).  

Jill


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES (Nov 27, 2004)

I bought WW's New Complete Cookbook at Walmart for 20. It was a big savings over the meeting price of 27.99. It is a white spiral bound book, all the recipes list the Points and if they fit into Core plan. I made a recipe called Peruvian Turkey breast, except I used a Turkey London Broil. It came out delicious. All the recipes look fairly simple and easy to make so I will be trying many of them out.


----------



## Tanyal (Jul 5, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how many points you get everyday if you are 165 pounds? I found my old WW books and my slider I just can't find the one where it tells me the points I need. Thanks!

Tanya


----------



## valschickens (Nov 23, 2004)

Tanyal said:


> Can anyone tell me how many points you get everyday if you are 165 pounds? I found my old WW books and my slider I just can't find the one where it tells me the points I need. Thanks!
> 
> Tanya


Tanya,

In my 1-2-3 Success Journal, the pts for 150-174 are 20-27. Less than 150 is 18-25.

Val


----------



## Tanyal (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks! 

Tanya


----------

